# Inbro machining problem



## neilmcaliece

Hi,

I wonder if anyone has come across a similar problem - I have a couple of Inbro IB-C1201 II single head machines.

Recently when we are running off a large design (27,000 stitches) occasionally at some seemingly random point within the design the hoop makes an incorrect move and misaligns all embroidery from that point on - this can be by 1/4 - 1/2 of a inch when it happens.

It has happened on both machines on the same design, the design is not at fault though as the machines can run 10 perfect sweatshirts off before suddenly having a problem. It sounds like a software problem to me.

I spoke to the dealer who supplied it and he suggested that I remove some designs from memory - it can hold 200 designs and I had 198 in memory already on one of the machines but only about 120 on the other one. Right now it's running ok but I'm waiting and watching in case it wrecks another sweatshirt !

Any ideas anyone ?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Embellishmentsem

Yes I am having the same problem!! I only have 1 single needle (12 color). It has been giving me ALOT of alignment problems. I actually had the head of Inbro in Korea at my door this evening to look at my machine..but of course when hes here it works fine. They are sending a tech out to look next week, but its so frustrating, it is so random, sometimes it sews fine, and others not..If you ever find a solution please let me know


Many Blessings,
Cassie


----------



## neilmcaliece

Hi Cassie,

Did you have any luck with your machine problem ?

We also had a slight misalignment problem with a specific design and called out the dealer who supplied the machine.

I think they replaced one of the circuit boards but we still had one of the problems present. They then took the machine away and when it returned it was performing slightly better although not perfectly, there are still differences between the machines output which nobody can explain, however the differences are only very small although I think they are noticeable.

We upgraded the software several times on the machine in question as well which made no difference.

Please let me know if you get anything worked out on your problems.

If you have a design that you want me to run off and test for you on one of our machines then we can do this for you so you have something to compare it with.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## svc

We have had alignment problems. Maybe you can check your timing or connections to the potentionometer. We have had a tremendous amount of trouble with our machine. The help is not there. We live in GA and our machine is at least 5 years old. They have sent us the wrong parts, they are very bad at calling us back and now they have repaired our monitor and I have a feeling they are charging us more than what it is supposed to cost. I honestly am thinking about trading it in for an SWF machine. Their company is closer and they are easier to reach. They have a working website and a stronger tech support. We have been down for over 3 weeks, but Inbro doesn't seem to care. There first response to us was to buy a new machine. I have lost so much business I'm not sure I can recooperate our losses this year.

Does anyone know anything about these computer monitors. They say it needed a chip (it begins with a d) and it costs $750 to fix? I would liek to know if that sounds right.


----------



## BETO

Hey i got a sigle needle inbro usa and i had the same problem but just with the stocks desings that i purchase did u guys ben trade with the digitizings desings because that is what i did and i guess i wontt buy again a inbro they have the worst customer support and if u ask same they said you need have a tecnic guy there for they can splend how works so basicly you need spend money so even the manual is ugly to give your machine mantence or grease the parts i have to do by me self because i didnt want pay 85 dlls just to tellme where i can grease the machine and how take it a parts. Robert


----------



## BETO

and also i got a frien of mine that he knows a little about the embroidery machines and he said ask to your dealer for a disk can reset your head , or it's call mazter reset the mmother board secuense, i hope u guys got got goo look. Rober.


----------



## Inbro USA

If anybody is encountering any kind of problems with Inbro or Inbro dealers please let me know, and I will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Embellishmentsem

Hi Josh,

This is Cassie in South Florida. Interesting, you'd be more than happy to help other people out, but when I had problems you stopped taking my calls???

BTW - I saw you in your tiny 8x8 booth at the ISS show in Orlando. I didn't see your machines (2) up and running then either. 

I got a Tajima - WORKS PERFECTLY


----------



## Inbro USA

The first two statements are not true, but I am glad you have a machine that you are happy with.


----------



## Embellishmentsem

Those statements are absolutley true. Oh, and wilcom would have been happy to take the software back...YOUR COMPANY wouldn't allow it.

And as for the ISS show in Orlando, you were there you had two machines. Your 8x8 booth was is the back left, by the bathrooms.

And to everyone who "might" purchase their machine, I can show you samples of what they call inducstry standard, then the same design stitched on my Tajima. AND THE TAJIMA COSTS LESS


----------



## Inbro USA

Our booth was a 20 x 10 and I had 4 machines at the show. The only single needle machine I have ever taken back from a customer was yours because that is what you wanted. It was in all effort on my behalf to make you happy and if are still not happy with Inbro USA then please let me know if there is anything I can do for you. I had nothing to do with the Wilcom and told you to speak with them because most of the time they will not refund money to a distributor after purchasing.


----------



## Embellishmentsem

I am not going to argue with you anymore Josh. You know what you and your company did. I only posted in hope that someone doesn't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## BETO

hello cassie and josh , Yes i do i have an inbro usa single needle and josh what is your relation with inbro usa are you just another sales man like the guy that sale to me me machine or are you a tech, and if you been working in these cain of machines i got a loot question for u. first why u guys dont have a good cstomer support, when i call texas were the manufacture or the main office it's they allways didn't return me calls or if i ask for some like better manuals or a dvd training to see how u guys can fix it the machine be me self, why? because i was in a booth also in minneapolis mn dax show where most all the embroiderys machines they came and yours guys didnt. i personal became a custumer of happy embroidery beause the guy that sales it his the owner and also he is the one who fix them also , plus he can probide to you, parts for others machines and suplies , and by the ways he is local in minnesota , an other bad think from inbro i didnt been meet know one thats own an inbro single needle in around the 4 different states from minnesota and the dealer guy that i buy from he said to me that they are some people that they own ready, and he bring a guy wit him like a tech so he said if a have a problem he will fix me machine , but what was me surprise that when i meet the guy who im working on right now from happy embroidery he said to me that he teach theguy who suppost he can fix me machine and me friend said he dosent know how fix those cain machines. so hones im disappointed about all that and what im looking now is see if you will make a better manual like colors manual tech or a dvd trainning for i can fix me machine and dont have to pay some one 100dllrs per hr, and dosennt eather know those machines and they are just guess what can be the problem.Robert.


----------



## svc

What is the name of the sensor part that connects to the potentiometer? It only refers to it as a "sensor" in the manual, but is there a part number for the bracket sensor? What is it really called? We are having Half-C position errors non-stop and have a new potentiometer...please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## svc

I think you hit the nail on the head - CSR is not quality. No one calls back. You have to call them.


----------



## schwm01

Hi there - new user here, just found this forum! I've got two things to say here:

1. I'm pretty sure that the original problem discussed here is something that I've also run into. If that's the case, it's user functionality, not machine. I'm an art/hobby user of the machines. I am also a former tech support analyst and often write technical user manuals for everyday people. That means that I pay a LOT of attention to whys and hows.

I've seen the exact same thing as described in the first post and its related to where the screws are on your hoop. It happens far more with the table, than without, but can also occur then. The screws stick out more one one side than the other. I don't know about you, but I don't pay attention beyond putting the bottom down first, then hooping with the top. The screws wind up in different positions. Depending on the size of the design, the weight of the garment, etc., the screw will catch and jolt the machine off center. 

2. Inbro has a huge problem, as discussed here, with their service. I love my machine and love the way it works. However, it's not working right now because I need a part and I am having huge problems getting it. I've appealed to Josh from Inbro for help, and I'm giving it a few days before I go beyond that. At this point, I'd rather help them find a way to fix the issue than rail on them for it. 

I looked at other machines, after years of experience with the home embroidery machines and frankly, have been nothing with happy about the operation of my Inbro (when it has all its parts). I understand that they all need service, and don't mind paying for that, but I need the parts to do so. I love the quality produced by the machine, I find it rather intuitive and easy and was happy with the cost. Not to make a pun, but I also looked at Happy, and I too am in Minnesota, but found the salesman and the graphical interface on the Inbro to be easier to deal with.

So, Inbro, help me fix my machine and I will be a positive force for you! 

Besides parts ordering, the only other thing I didn't like was the crappy user guide barely translated from Korean. I volunteered, through my salesman, to rewrite the manual in clear, understandable english with screen shots and diagrams, but never heard another word. I've got a great portfolio, which includes many user manuals and the customer handouts for the City of Minneapolis Development Review department.


----------



## BETO

Hello Mary good to meet u what cain machine do you have 12 needles or single needle ? and where are u located? im interesting in the manual because i wouuld like to know more about me machine, and if u know same that have a video or some like that let me know for the single needle. Thanks, by the way we just post thinks that happent to us with the machines is not that we are mad about the machine manufacture but they really need to get better customer support and get update with better manuals or video operation manuals not just sale it the product and forget about they need take care the customer. Robert


----------



## stormer

hi we have inbro 2 x ib-tun1206-45
does any one know where we can get the manuals for it training etc and how to thread it correctly please any help would be usefull

thank you


----------



## BETO

Hello nigel first did you buy used? and where are you located because if you buy this cain machine and you are far away from a thecnical support you are in big problem not to many people they like deal with inbro. you can contact to eric in texas he is the tec there and he may can help you by phone.1-877-844-6276 .good luck Robert.


----------



## stormer

hi can any one help we have 2x 6 head inbro does any one have any pics for threading it corectly also is there any training manuls for it videos etc any help would be good and how do you correct the timeing on them any help please


----------



## stormer

Inbro USA said:


> If anybody is encountering any kind of problems with Inbro or Inbro dealers please let me know, and I will be more than happy to help.


 hi we have just got 2x6 head inbro do you think we can get manuals for it no training manuals no training videos no info on how to thread it correctly no parts manuals replys to emails no any help no in all no back up at all evan though we would pay its turning out to be hard work can you help


----------



## aldenski

Please call Bryan Holmes at California Custom in Santa Clara, CA as he is having HUGE problems with his machine. He has received NO SUPPORT from the company at all. 408-727-4477.


----------



## aldenski

T-Shirt Fan

 

Member Since: Jan 2008
Location: San Jose, CA
Posts: 46 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 6 Times in 6 Posts 











*Re: Inbro machining problem* 
Please call Bryan Holmes at California Custom in Santa Clara, CA as he is having HUGE problems with his machine. He has received NO SUPPORT from the company at all. 408-727-4477.


----------



## BETO

Inbro USA
This is the information number for inbro and who ever sale to you the machine did they tell u who u can contact? by the way ask speak to Erick is cool guy wellhe help me a little with me questions. hope this help you.


----------



## sew fancy

I have a color change problem can you help me with this. I have changed the petrionometer and the circuit board. Circuit board is fine.


----------



## binki

we passed on this machine in los angeles because the dealer couldnt get it running for a simple design for us. we purchased an swf. 

note to self, look for a dealer that is local to you...


----------



## sew fancy

We do have a dealer in the area. THey tell you all good stuff about it and they can work on it when there
is a problem. Well I have a problem and they cant tell me whats wrong. My husband is a electrical matience at his job. He was fixed all of my problems but cant fix this one. If anyone has a question about there inbro please ask. My husband thought about working on them. This problem he cant solve. lol


----------



## lapulguia

Inbro USA said:


> If anybody is encountering any kind of problems with Inbro or Inbro dealers please let me know, and I will be more than happy to help.


My name is Carlos Guia, I live in Coahuila Mexico, about 100 km away from the Texas Border (Eagle Pass TX), I have an Inbro Automatic Embroidery Machine, Model IB-C 1201.
And it seems to me that its hard disk its damage, it doesnt prompt for any drive. 
Are you selling parts for that machine, I mean the hard disk..


----------



## Gareth7

sew fancy said:


> I have a color change problem can you help me with this. I have changed the petrionometer and the circuit board. Circuit board is fine.


Hi, I know its a long time ago now, but did you manage to find a solution to your colour change problem?
I have the same machine, and have started having problems with the colour change, it selects the wrong colour, but can't seem to find out why it's doing it? It will run and select the correct colour for a few runs, then select a different colour on the same design.
Any solution would be great.

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## broderie13

Hi,
I have a problem with my Inbro 12 needles IB C 1201 II, the problem is the screen touch panel, it don't work, how can I delete a file or initialize them?


----------



## FLAVIO

hello I have error 20 in inbro IB-TUN1204-45 PLEASE HELP ME WITH SOFTWARE MY EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## favoredemb

broderie13 said:


> Hi,
> I have a problem with my Inbro 12 needles IB C 1201 II, the problem is the screen touch panel, it don't work, how can I delete a file or initialize them?


Have you resolved this issue? I am having the same problem. My screen is will not allow me to select, upload, or delete designs.


----------



## dadoftwins

I am having problems threading a IBRSC1201 that a recently purchased. Everything seems to be working except the S/W "thd, UP/Down" Button.
I get the threads ran and then the Upper Thread Supply bar goes down and pulls all the threads out. I am assuming that i am just missing something. Looking for someone to help me with the fundamentals of the machine. Also looking for a local to Texas tech to service the machine when it is time. Thank you
[email protected]


----------

